# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Can anyone produce a competition physique?

## Doberman

Hello,

Regardless of genetics is it possible for just about anyone to produce with time effort,diet,training and AAS and hormones a body builders physique? Now I know 99% of people could never turn pro or look like Arnie,Cutler, or Nubret.But can most people produce the look of a BB? Or are some people doomed to failure whatever the work load etc.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I think anyone can...not Mr.Olympia phisique but BBer for sure...XXL

----------


## Doberman

Thank's Mike, well what should we look for in a person when we want to ascertain if he has the structure before weightlifting for greatness? im talking about an untrained individual here.

----------


## V5RED

> Thank's Mike, well what should we look for in a person when we want to ascertain if he has the structure before weightlifting for greatness? im talking about an untrained individual here.


nobody really knows that, you wanna know if u can be mr o, then try to be mr o

----------


## Doberman

ok but when people describe someone as having "good" genetics or "bad" genetics what type of things would fall into those two camps? for example I imagine people with broad shoulders would equate to a mark for the good genetics camp?  :Strong:

----------


## Natural4life

I would say yes anyone can produce a physique that is competition worthy. however most people never work hard enough or long enough on their training and nutrition to reach that goal.

----------


## MrMent1on

let me give you an example. Thats me in my Avatar. I have a better symmetry than most pros, but with my small frame my body cannot get up to 250lbs of muscles at 4%bf no matter what I do, how much I lift or eat, unless someone give me some of what ronnie is prolly taking, Myostatin i suspect and thats if it really works. if I had a large frame with my symmetry I'd be standing next to the big boys at the mr.o's

----------


## stayinstacked

unless its a thyroid problem, anybody can get on stage, at least in a novice class. A National competitor or an IFBB pro, no ****ing way. There are guys who simply look amazing(no difference b/ them and pro look) that cannot place top 10 at the Nationals. At that stage of the game, its all about 1 out of a million type genetics

----------


## Doberman

> let me give you an example. Thats me in my Avatar. I have a better symmetry than most pros, but with my small frame my body cannot get up to 250lbs of muscles at 4%bf no matter what I do, how much I lift or eat, unless someone give me some of what ronnie is prolly taking, Myostatin i suspect and thats if it really works. if I had a large frame with my symmetry I'd be standing next to the big boys at the mr.o's



Mr Mention,

I think you look amazing, even from that small pic I can see pretty much how symetrical you are.So a large frame would be another + for good genetics then in terms of reaching the pro ranks?

----------


## bigsd67

> AAS and hormones a body builders physique? .


dont necessarily need those to get the effect.

----------


## MrMent1on

> Mr Mention,
> 
> I think you look amazing, even from that small pic I can see pretty much how symetrical you are.So a large frame would be another + for good genetics then in terms of reaching the pro ranks?


unfortunately I do not have a large frame. thats just something you are born with.

----------


## Bossman

> Hello,
> 
> Regardless of genetics is it possible for just about anyone to produce with time effort,diet,training and AAS and hormones a body builders physique? Now I know 99% of people could never turn pro or look like Arnie,Cutler, or Nubret.But can most people produce the look of a BB? Or are some people doomed to failure whatever the work load etc.


Genetics play a huge role. I don't think 50% of the males out there have the starting physique(genetics) to become even similar to a BB. Can they build muscles and improve their physique....sure. Maybe even compete at a local contest. But not a obtain a real BB physique. If you've been to a small town contest you know what I mean.

You need, to succeed at higher then local levels, wide shoulders, slim waste, small joints, ability to build muscle, ability to lose fat, symetry and proportion. Height plays a factor as well. Most successfull BB's are on the short side with just a very few over 6' tall. How many tall lanky guys do you have at your gym? I have quite a few. Good guys who work hard to improve their physique but have NO chance at taking BBing very far at all. 

I think anyone that can move can improve their physique but not that many can obtain a BBers body (like MRmention as an example). I also have several physically handicapped people that workout at my gym. I always like to see that, it's very encouraging.

Just my opinion guys.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Mr Mention,
> 
> I think you look amazing, even from that small pic I can see pretty much how symetrical you are.So a large frame would be another + for good genetics then in terms of reaching the pro ranks?


Greg Kovacs has a large frame and he is NOT a successful BBer...i think symetry, nice X-Frame (Mr.Mentoin defines that; wide shoulders, small waist and full quads) muscle density all of those are for the most part regulated by genetics, Dorian Yates used to weigh 140lbs and you would have never looked at him and say, "What great genetics" but with a LOT of hard work and dedication, he had freat Mr.O phisique for years...just by looking at asomeone it's hard to determine their genetic potencial, now if you never worked out and you start going to the gym gain 30lbs in first year, stay at around 10% BF, you more then likly have good genetics...XXL

----------


## Doberman

> Greg Kovacs has a large frame and he is NOT a successful BBer...i think symetry, nice X-Frame (Mr.Mentoin defines that; wide shoulders, small waist and full quads) muscle density all of those are for the most part regulated by genetics, Dorian Yates used to weigh 140lbs and you would have never looked at him and say, "What great genetics" but with a LOT of hard work and dedication, he had freat Mr.O phisique for years...just by looking at asomeone it's hard to determine their genetic potencial, now if you never worked out and you start going to the gym gain 30lbs in first year, stay at around 10% BF, you more then likly have good genetics...XXL



Wise words Mike and thats a very good point about Dorian and Kovacs.

Have a look at my thread and see what you think? 

http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=209275

----------


## spound

You have made soem very solid progress for jsut six months I must say, you look BIgger (form a muscle size standpoint) and leanre at the same time.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Wise words Mike and thats a very good point about Dorian and Kovacs.
> 
> Have a look at my thread and see what you think? 
> 
> http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=209275


Good so far Bro, you are on the right track, it takes years to develop great phisiques, god knows i am still trying...so keep going...you look deffinitly less fat and more muscle mass is evident...

If you post your diet and workout programs here i am sure we can help you accelerate this progress...if you perfect your diet and workout you can make very quick gains...peace...XXL

----------


## Doberman

> Good so far Bro, you are on the right track, it takes years to develop great phisiques, god knows i am still trying...so keep going...you look deffinitly less fat and more muscle mass is evident...
> 
> If you post your diet and workout programs here i am sure we can help you accelerate this progress...if you perfect your diet and workout you can make very quick gains...peace...XXL


Thanks again guys! it's good to know that with hard work and perserverance peoples goals can be achived given time. As requested Mike iv'e posted up my diet.Training is any one of a number of Chad Waterburys Proggrammes.

http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=209384

----------


## MrMent1on

Just remember its a slow race, not for the rabbits. set a realistic goal such as in 5 years you can put on a good 40 lbs of muscles, even 50 lbs if you can be on top of your game. eat well, workout hard, good rest, utilize your suppliments and be consistant. consistancy is the name of the game. last but not least start competing in about 2 years and you will get there kid. Trust.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> Thanks again guys! it's good to know that with hard work and perserverance peoples goals can be achived given time. As requested Mike iv'e posted up my diet.Training is any one of a number of Chad Waterburys Proggrammes.
> 
> http://67.18.108.244/showthread.php?t=209384


I will have a look at it tomorrow...XXL

----------


## Pitbull

You need to want it so bad that it hurts , you need to be able to see yourself the way you want to be and keep that image in your head cause thats whats gonna get you through the toughest leg workout , make you load another plate when fear is telling you not to and it's going to help you stare another chicken breast sqaure in the eyes when you crave pizza so bad that you'd sell you girlfriend for it.

.. and maybe you'll never set foot on a olympia stage but just to have people stop and stare and whisper behind yoour back and just to have survived a 12 week comp diet is more than enough reward.

Just remembe that you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. I,ve seen a few guys that you would never have quesed could make it in bodybuilding but their bodies just responded so well to the training and diet that their progress was short of amazing but on the flip side I've also seen a lot of guys with good genetics that just piss their oppertunitieas away . They never train too hard cause muscle building comes easy and they also never get past a certain level.

Be strong , train hard , eat hard and stick around there's a lot to learn here !

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> You need to want it so bad that it hurts , you need to be able to see yourself the way you want to be and keep that image in your head cause thats whats gonna get you through the toughest leg workout , make you load another plate when fear is telling you not to and it's going to help you stare another chicken breast sqaure in the eyes when you crave pizza so bad that you'd sell you girlfriend for it.
> 
> .. and maybe you'll never set foot on a olympia stage but just to have people stop and stare and whisper behind yoour back and just to have survived a 12 week comp diet is more than enough reward.
> 
> Just remembe that you miss 100% of the shots you don't take. I,ve seen a few guys that you would never have quesed could make it in bodybuilding but their bodies just responded so well to the training and diet that their progress was short of amazing but on the flip side I've also seen a lot of guys with good genetics that just piss their oppertunitieas away . They never train too hard cause muscle building comes easy and they also never get past a certain level.
> 
> Be strong , train hard , eat hard and stick around there's a lot to learn here !


Well said!
XXL

----------


## IronReload04

> let me give you an example. Thats me in my Avatar. I have a better symmetry than most pros, but with my small frame my body cannot get up to 250lbs of muscles at 4%bf no matter what I do, how much I lift or eat, unless someone give me some of what ronnie is prolly taking, Myostatin i suspect and thats if it really works. if I had a large frame with my symmetry I'd be standing next to the big boys at the mr.o's


if you dont mind me asking, how much do you lift in core exercises. i have the belief that to be the largest one's genes will alllow, they need to be the strongest they can possibly be. coleman, yates, kovacs, the largest ones, are to me a minority of guys who actually take it to the limits with strength and focus on continual progress

----------


## G-Force

> let me give you an example. Thats me in my Avatar. I have a better symmetry than most pros, but with my small frame my body cannot get up to 250lbs of muscles at 4%bf no matter what I do, how much I lift or eat, unless someone give me some of what ronnie is prolly taking, Myostatin i suspect and thats if it really works. if I had a large frame with my symmetry I'd be standing next to the big boys at the mr.o's



wow thats you
looking awesome

what is myostatin anyway?

----------


## Born Threat

> what is myostatin anyway?


It blocks the myostatin gene which controls muscle growth. Basically saying your muscles have no limit to growth. Anybody got the pic of the cow?

----------


## Born Threat

Here it is.

----------


## Born Threat

And here's one they did on mice.

----------


## IBdmfkr

WOW, that's a swole mouse. Hadn't seen that one.

----------


## IronReload04

Mrmention i forgot to add that you look awesome to

----------


## Born Threat

> WOW, that's a swole mouse. Hadn't seen that one.


Word on the streets is he's running for Mr. O

----------


## IBdmfkr

> Word on the streets is he's running for Mr. O


 :LOL:  They skinned that fool. Poor swole lil' bastard!

----------


## BIG R

Well there are some people like my German Friend Jean Claude that is 250 with abs in the offseason. And there are some guys that never get over 165lbs. It is totaly genetics. You can fight it and push forward but some people are never meant to be that big in the first place......I like this one sayin that I read a while back... " The Real winners are not the gifted and talented people, but the regular people that worked twice as hard to get there." It realy is all about the cards that we are dealt as we come into this world....that determines how easy or how hard it is going to be to get there.

BR

----------

